# Worst day ever.



## Ellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Sooo i went to the job center (first time) and apart from the rude receptionist woman look at me like a complete nobody and talk to me like a 3 year old in front of everyone it was going goood, until the adviser asked me questions. I mentioned my anxiety (to explain gap in cv) and BAM i burst into tears and cant tell her anything about my anxiety, nor say more than two words at a time. I just silently cried for the rest of the appointment. Luckily she was nice about it & didnt make me feel like a complete loser. 

Thing is, i booked a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss my anxiety for the first time. (Tryna have a life changing week, but going more like breakdown :afr ) and i cannot cry like this tomorrow!! ARggggg this is soo frustrating, someone tell me how to pull it together! :no


----------



## thediamondsea (Feb 10, 2014)

Ellyy, I'm so sorry for your terrible day. If it makes you feel any better about bursting into tears at the job center, I work in HR and it's not uncommon for people to cry in interviews, overwhelmed. And yes, you CAN cry at your doctor's appointment! You are discussing your anxiety. (I had a therapist appointment a couple weeks ago and cried discussing my anxiety; my only regret is that through my crying I don't think I got my sentences out in a way she could understand.) But most importantly, in visiting the doctor you are turning your life around. Good luck, please keep us posted!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Ellyy. 
Excellent advice from thediamondsea ^
Good luck.


----------



## Ellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

*Updatee*
Doctors appointment went better than expected, got referred to a therapist & some meds. Thanks for your advice thediamondsea, really helped


----------



## Jfisch (Mar 11, 2014)

Ellyy said:


> Sooo i went to the job center (first time) and apart from the rude receptionist woman look at me like a complete nobody and talk to me like a 3 year old in front of everyone it was going goood, until the adviser asked me questions. I mentioned my anxiety (to explain gap in cv) and BAM i burst into tears and cant tell her anything about my anxiety, nor say more than two words at a time. I just silently cried for the rest of the appointment. Luckily she was nice about it & didnt make me feel like a complete loser.
> 
> Thing is, i booked a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss my anxiety for the first time. (Tryna have a life changing week, but going more like breakdown :afr ) and i cannot cry like this tomorrow!! ARggggg this is soo frustrating, someone tell me how to pull it together! :no


Put if you choose to think that because that happened (which you consider to be the worst ) that you're now aware of how it makes you actually feel and you're seeking help. So instead of it as the worst, because that does absolutely nothing useful to you, it just makes you think of it. But you could instead try see that because that happened which you hated, it's clearly a push the right direction of not feeling anxiety. Which is easily obtainable no matter what someone says. They chose to not challenge the anxiety for actual reasons.

Most people don't seek help for a reason only meaningful to them,


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

I have burst out crying in the jobcentre in the past, don't worry about it. Was going through a really depressed phase and I just couldn't control myself. Had everyone staring at me too which didn't help... my advisor was always nice to me after that =)

Don't worry about how you appear in the job centre!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I can relate to this.It was something slightly different but overall just a lot of embarrassment. Sucks.


----------



## d91 (Jan 19, 2013)

I can imagine you geel bad, but you are making a change in your life to beat anxiety!! No regrets! Glad the doctors appointment was good !


----------



## Ellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, made me feel a lot better that i'm not the only over emotional person


----------



## Betle1988 (Dec 11, 2013)

Stay strong. I'm sure you will find a way to get rid out of your anxiety. Just always think positive. And there's a lot of opportunities that may come. Good luck.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Stay thirsty my friend. I once told an inside joke to a complete stranger


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Ellyy said:


> Thing is, i booked a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss my anxiety for the first time.


Well done! :yes That's a very important step. Sometimes it can take a breakdown to force us to take action. It did for me, and the only regret I have about finally seeking help was not having done so _years_ sooner. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

Been there and done that. I cried in an interview in like 2008. I just had zero response to one of the questions. I couldn't even bull crap an answer, I was just stumped and another problem was that I knew the person doing the interview, we weren't friends but not enemies either but I felt humiliated that they were in the position to hire me, that they had progressed so much further than me. Like they would look at my job resume and just laugh at how little I had accomplished in my life. It's really depressing. Yeah so I got stumped on the question and then everything else that was going on, I just started to cry and knew the job opportunity had slipped though my fingers which made me cry even harder. I just ran out of the interview and went in my car and just cried for like twenty minutes afterwards. 

I eventually landed a better gig anyways but at the time that felt like my world had just ended and that no matter what I was just never going to win.


----------



## Ellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Well done! :yes That's a very important step. Sometimes it can take a breakdown to force us to take action. It did for me, and the only regret I have about finally seeking help was not having done so _years_ sooner. Good luck with your treatment.


Totally agree, wish i'd done it sooner. Thanks


----------



## Ellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

jvanb00c said:


> Been there and done that. I cried in an interview in like 2008. I just had zero response to one of the questions. I couldn't even bull crap an answer, I was just stumped and another problem was that I knew the person doing the interview, we weren't friends but not enemies either but I felt humiliated that they were in the position to hire me, that they had progressed so much further than me. Like they would look at my job resume and just laugh at how little I had accomplished in my life. It's really depressing. Yeah so I got stumped on the question and then everything else that was going on, I just started to cry and knew the job opportunity had slipped though my fingers which made me cry even harder. I just ran out of the interview and went in my car and just cried for like twenty minutes afterwards.
> 
> I eventually landed a better gig anyways but at the time that felt like my world had just ended and that no matter what I was just never going to win.


That sounds awful! But i guess it worked out well for you in the end :hug


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

Not exactly crying but perhaps related, my first few job interviews made me feel like worthless trash. I got so nervous I couldn't even answer basic questions. After few dozen failed attempts it gets easier, you don't really care so much about it. Think of it as you are offering your services, and if they don't want them - their loss. I would recommend not mentioning you have SA in the job interview though.


----------



## thediamondsea (Feb 10, 2014)

Ellyy said:


> *Updatee*
> Doctors appointment went better than expected, got referred to a therapist & some meds. Thanks for your advice thediamondsea, really helped


Ellyy, I'm so glad!!! :heart


----------



## Ellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

*Update! *

So my worst day ever turned into the best week ever (although probably most stressful!) I set out to have a life changing week, after 8 months of not leaving my house and i definitely did it! 

Started by signing on at jobcentre, going to the doctors for my anxiety, telling my parents/family about my anxiety, and then applying for jobs, also using the bus/train.

Yesterday had two job interviews, (first job interview ever!) one of them being a group interview, and got a call today to say i got the job and start next week, with an induction tomorrow! Soo happy, this week has been unreal!

Really recommend everyone gets out there and conquers your fear, wish i'd done it sooner! 

Thanks for the replies! :clap


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well done! :clap


----------



## thediamondsea (Feb 10, 2014)

Ellyy said:


> *Update! *
> 
> So my worst day ever turned into the best week ever (although probably most stressful!) I set out to have a life changing week, after 8 months of not leaving my house and i definitely did it!
> 
> ...


This is so encouraging -- thanks so much for updating us! You rock!!! :clap


----------



## Ellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Thankyou! I will say though that i will not miss signing on, being on jsa for one week was enough! :b


----------

